# bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???



## krauthis7 (25. Mai 2005)

Wir haben im juli oder august nen tripp mit boot nach dirkshorn vor wäre intresant mit mehreren bordis zu fahren ,hauptzielfisch HECHT und Zander 


#6 Sehr Schönes Gewässer  siehe Foto links #h


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

du hast vergessen  zu erwähnen das der termin  der 22-24 juli ist

drei tage hardcore angeln


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

ja genau ich bin jetzt schon nervös,
drei tage hardcore angeln das heist tag und nacht aufm boot und angeln ,und das zwei tage lang 

was kann es schöneres geben ??? #c


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

hier mal ein bild vom see


----------



## the doctor (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Hi...

und wo ist der See?
wie weit weg von Aachen?
Ich kann leider sehr wahrscheinlich nicht, da ich meine Gesellenprüfung im Juli habe...aber mal sehen was sich machen lässt?
fahrt ihr denn über die Maas zu dem See?
Kann man dort denn auch vom Ufer angeln ?


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

der see ist etwas 20 km von alkmaar entfernt |kopfkrat gefahren wird über die autobahn ca 4 stunden bei tempo 80 |uhoh: 

der see lässt sich auch prima vom ufer aus beangeln #6 habe bis her immer die metermarke geknackt:q 


gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

oh........shit.....da muss ich hin#6  irgenwie, aber ich muss da hin|supergri 
Darf man denn dort Nachtangeln, oder wie üblich bei uns auch( keine Liege, nicht schlafen)#t


----------



## krauthi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

ich habe da  nachtangeln gemacht  zwar ohne liege  aber einige karpfenspezies haben dort auch schon nächte lang durchgemacht  mit zelt und allem drum und dran 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> du hast vergessen zu erwähnen das der termin der 22-24 juli ist
> 
> drei tage hardcore angeln


 

kann aber auch eine woche später sein


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

drei tage hardcore angeln  #h |wavey: #h


----------



## krauthis7 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Stand vom 15.06.05 

Krauthi+Krauthis7+Boot


----------



## the doctor (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

tja...Ich kann leider noch nichts genaueres sagen....
Aber wenn ich kann, bin ich dabei....Werde dann vom Ufer mit Köfi angeln...
Boote kann man dort nirgens leihen, oder?


----------



## krauthis7 (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

vieleicht gehts ja auch zu dritt aufm boot frag frank mal


----------



## Wedaufischer (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



> Boote kann man dort nirgens leihen, oder?


Doch. Genau gegenüber dem Parkplatz am Dirkshorner Hafen. Je ein Terhi 385 und ein 440er. Habe aber keinen Schimmer was es kostet.


----------



## Siff-Cop (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe aber keinen Schimmer was es kostet.


 
hab da nen link gefunden zu den Preisen, weiß aber nicht ob es aktuel ist:

Preise
einfach auf tarieven klicken


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Man du bist ein guter. #6

Ich hätte demnächst dort nachgefragt, aber es dauert ca. 3 Wochen bis ich wieder da bin.


----------



## krauthi (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

was kostet noch mal  die  karte  für im dirkshorner meer zu angeln ????

über die VVV bekomme ich leider keine info



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Wedaufischer (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du schon die Sportvisakte und die (Groote) Verguinning besitzt. Das ist dann sicherlich ausreichend. Ansonsten gibt es bei Nipro (Adresse PN) das Rundumglücklichpaket vom HSV "de Baars"  für 17,50. Da ist dann auch noch Schagenwiel und Keinsmeerwiel drinn. Diese Seen sind für Boote allerdings uninteressant.


----------



## krauthi (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

wir haben bisher immer im VVV eine  extrakarte  für den see kaufen müssen  nur weiß ich leider den preis nicht mehr 
allein mit der grooten verguinning und der sportfishakte   darf man am dirkshorner see  nicht angeln 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



> allein mit der grooten verguinning und der sportfishakte darf man am dirkshorner see nicht angeln


Darf man, sofern die Vergunning von der "Federatie Noord West Nederland / Federatie Gooi en Eemland", sprich POS Holland-Uetrecht-Flevopolders ausgestellst wurde.

Den Fehler habe ich auch schon gemacht. Der VVV will nur verkaufen und richtige Informationen sind dort Mangelware.

Schau mal in die "Lijst van Viswateren 2004 en 2005", Seite 10 "gemente Harenkarspel" Recreantiemeer van Dirkshorn...


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

ok danke dir  werde mal nachschauen aber ich meine bei unseren papieren steht drauf   prov limburg   oder so ähnlich  aber ich schaue mal genau nach und sage dir dan bescheid   vielen dank  gruß krauthi


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Ohhh, da war ich auch schon zweimal. Der Dirkshorner-Segler-Surfer-See ist durchschnittlich 1,50 Meter tief und beinhaltet neben Hechten und Brassen vor allen Dingen Rotaugen in gigantischer Grösse ( so hab ich es in Erinnerung ). Mehrere Kanäle treffen sich hier und irgendwo in der Nähe ist eine Stelle, wo 4 Kanäle zusammentreffen. Dort habe ich Zander und Aale dutzendweise gefangen und wer es wassermässig etwas grösser mag = Der Nord-Holland-Kanal ist nicht weit entfernt.
Um den See geht ein Wanderweg und Angeln vom Ufer ist kein Problem. Hechte habe ich nur abends spät gefangen und überhaupt war neben morgens bis ca. 11.00 Uhr abends und nachts die beste Zeit zum Angeln. 
3 Tage mit oder ohne Boot = Ich glaube, dass lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Schöne Gegend und 10 Minuten bis zur Nordsee mit Angelmöglichkeit in der Brandung.
Wenn ich noch länger darüber nachdenke ? Wann wollt Ihr los ? Sind dann Sommerferien ?


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

ja da sind sommerferien  und zwar  soll der termin nun der 29-31 juli sein (fr-so)


gruß krauthi


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



> und zwar soll der termin nun der 29-31 juli sein (fr-so)


*Also eine Woche später als ursprünglich geplant?*
Wieviel Personen kommen denn nun? Hast du schon Zusagen?

Also mein Jungund ich sind in jedem Fall mit von der Partie, falls sie stattfindet, da wir ab dem 22. sowieso vor Ort sind.

Ich frage aus dem Grund so penetrant, da ich dann am SA-Abend gerne ein(en) gemütliches Zusammensein/Grillabend für alle Teilnehmer organisieren wollte.

Wenn es denn nun am 29. stattfinden sollte, wären wir schon eine Woche dort. Dann hätte ich die Möglichkeit etwas zu beschaffen, falls jemand etwas von dort braucht.



> Wenn ich noch länger darüber nachdenke ?


Herbert, denk nich so lange darüber nach, komm einfach. Ich würde mich freuen. :m


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Herbert, denk nich so lange darüber nach, komm einfach. Ich würde mich freuen. :m



Ich brauche mit Begleitung eine Unterkunft; deshalb die Frage nach den Sommerferien. 
Stelle mir dann Do. bis Mo. vor.
Herbert = Ich war früher mal in der Ferienhaussiedlung. Weiss aber den Namen und Adresse nicht mehr. Kannst da helfen ?


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

also bei meinem bruder und mir steht der termin  fest 
( bin schon ganz kribbelig  )

währe natürlich prima  wenn noch einige boardies dabei sein könnten 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

oh...da kann ich wohl wahrschieinlich doch nicht....
Am 29.7. wird das Urteil verkündet, ob ich  Geselle bin oder..........will ich nicht drüber nachdenken....und am Wochenende wird dann ein wenig gefeiert....

Aber Angeln ist viel schöner......mann...ich will auch da hoch nach NL.|motz: :q


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

ich wahr  mitlerweile  drei mal in der ferienhausanlage   und würde es immer wieder tuhen 

Klicken Sie hier: "Welcom in het Bungalowpark De Horn" 
gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Der See ist nur 1,5m tief???????Da setzt Frank doch mit seiner Edelyacht auf:q


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage aus dem Grund so penetrant, da ich dann am SA-Abend gerne ein(en) gemütliches Zusammensein/Grillabend für alle Teilnehmer organisieren wollte.
> 
> :m


 

das hört sich ja prima an    wo ? möchtest du das den dan machen ???

da wir ja mit boot im schlepptau  kommen werden   bleibt für uns ja nur  aufenthalt am see übrig 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Der See ist nur 1,5m tief???????Da setzt Frank doch mit seiner Edelyacht auf:q


 
ne ne  marcel  der see  geht stellenweise  bis auf 15 meter runter   ist eine geile  steilkante mit drinne  am schilfbereich  ist es auf wurfweite  so ca  1,50-2 meter   und dan kommt die kante 

ich habe ja  dort schon öffters  vom boot aus gefischt  und bin damals   mit meinem exschwiegervater  auch die kanäle langegefahren  da kommen später  kleine brücken wo man sich  flach ins boot legen musste  um durch zu kommen  das werde ich jetzt wohl vergessen können   da  nach den brücken auch wieder ein see kommt der dan  mit einem großen kanal verbunden ist 

da habe ich schon hechte gesehen   das ich mich  vor angst  erst mal setzen musste   als ich die sah 
aber selbst für freidfsichangler ist das da oben ein paradies  bin mal zeuge gewesen als einer eine schleie  gefangen hatte  die  fast 60 cm länge hatte  war ein richtiges monster  

freu mich schon  auf die tour   


gruß krauthi


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



> Stelle mir dann Do. bis Mo. vor.


An- und Abreisetag ist meines Wissens immer Samstag. Wir sind immer hier.
Ich sehe, dass krauthi Frank dort auch schon war. Dann gibt es da noch den Ferienpark Dirkshoeve und Groenhart


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

wird aber schwierig  da jetzt noch was zu bekommen   da ja wie gesagt ferienzeit sein wird


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

das ist  von der straßenseite aus gesehen   da gehts  bis auf  8 meter runter 
rechts  vom bild  ist ein großer holzsteg   da  am schilfgürtel wurde damals die schleie gefangen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

da sind ja keine Berge
Sieht aber Klasse aus


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

marcel komm doch einfach  freitag mittag / samstags morgens  nach   wegbeschreibung  ist kein problem


----------



## krauthi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

doch da gibts berge   barschberge  und zanderhügel  



gruß krauthi


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Leute, ich werd jetzt richtig warm .
Wenn es definitiv am 29.07. stattfindet, werde ich mich kurzfristig um eine Unterkunft kümmern.
Marcel= Lass uns Deine Gesellenprüfung doch am Wasser feiern; kriegste von mir auch ein Geschenk.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ne ne  marcel  der see  geht stellenweise  bis auf 15 meter runter   ist eine geile  steilkante mit drinne  am schilfbereich  ist es auf wurfweite  so ca  1,50-2 meter   und dan kommt die kante
> 
> ich habe ja  dort schon öffters  vom boot aus gefischt  und bin damals   mit meinem exschwiegervater  auch die kanäle langegefahren  da kommen später  kleine brücken wo man sich  flach ins boot legen musste  um durch zu kommen  das werde ich jetzt wohl vergessen können   da  nach den brücken auch wieder ein see kommt der dan  mit einem großen kanal verbunden ist
> 
> ...


15 Meter ? Wirklich ?Das habe ich völlig anders in Erinnerung. Die heruntergefallenen Surfer standen immer im Wasser. Allerdings ist meine schwache Erinnerung 20 Jahre alt. 
Die Stadt Schagen ist mir als schönste Stadt Hollands in Erinnerung. Es lohnt sich sicherlich, nicht nur mit der Angel unterwegs zu sein.
Oh Leute; ich bin dabei !


----------



## krauthi (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

habe soeben mal meine  verguinning  studiert  ( grote vergunning NVVS )  und leider habe ich keine angaben  von harenkarspel gefunden 

also doch leider  bim VVV  erlaubnis kaufen


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



> da wir ja mit boot im schlepptau kommen werden bleibt für uns ja nur aufenthalt am see übrig


Können wir ja dort machen. Spricht doch nichts dagegen, oder?



> leider habe ich keine angaben von harenkarspel gefunden


Das steht nicht in der Vergunning. Schau mal in die "*Lijst van Viswateren 2004 en 2005*", Seite 10 "gemente Harenkarspel" Recreantiemeer van Dirkshorn...


----------



## Wedaufischer (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Hier ist übrigens die online Liste von *NoordWest Nederland*. Das scheint wohl auch das Problem zu sein, dass du nichts findest.

Gibt es sowas nicht für den limburger Raum?


----------



## krauthi (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir ja dort machen. Spricht doch nichts dagegen, oder?
> 
> 
> klaro  liebend gern   da sind doch soweit ich weiß auch tische und bänke !!!
> ...


 
in unserer liste von viswateren steht  nichts von gemente haremkarspel drinne
scheinst andere papiere zu haben als  wir   na egal  schauen wir vorher noch mal im VVV rein  um die fehlenden unterlagen zu besorgen 

werden also dan  an dem freitag morgen  so gegen 9 uhr  in dirkshorn am VVV sein  und danahc  ab zum see


gruß Frank


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Also alle mit dem Boot; Marcel ist nicht schlüssig. Mehr melden sich offensichtlich nicht.
Da lohnt es für mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht. 
Schade,Da wollte ich letztes Jahr schon hin.


----------



## krauthi (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

schade aber ist auch verständlich 

so einen weg aufsichzunehmen ist ja auch nicht alltäglich 

wenn ich bedenke was der tag schon wieder kosten wird |kopfkrat 

aber egal hauptsache ich fische in einem gewässer wo ich weiß das da auch kapitale fische drinne sind und wenn dan auch noch ein paar boardies dabei sind ist es doppelt so schön 

gruß krauthi


----------



## thefish (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Hallo Krauthi nund Krauthis7!

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, seid ihr beiden auf jeden Fall dort. Wann genau? Ihr habt eine Unterkunft vor Ort und auch ein Boot vor Ort!

Wie sieht es mit Anderen Boardern aus? Kann man da vor Ort zelten oder so?
Hat jemand noch Interesse dort hin zu fahren? Wenn ja, hat jemand noch einen Platz im Boot frei?

Also Interesse hätte ich schon!

Wie sieht es aus?

#h


----------



## krauthi (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

ja  das ist richtig wir sind aufjedenfall vorort  aber ohne unterkunft   wir bleiben in der natur  und bringen auch  das boot selber mit 
wedaufischer ist mit seiner familie  da oben   im urlaub und wir werden uns dort  treffen   the doctor kann noch nicht genau sagen ob er dabei ist das er gesellenprüfung hat 
man kan dort im hafen ein boot  mieten   aber selbst vom ufer aus  macht es dort viel spaß 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

wer braucht den ein bett wenn man rund um die uhr angeln kann


----------



## krauthi (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

naja  rund um die uhr angeln !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

das will ich sehen wie du 72 stunden an einem stück  durchangeln möchtest  und dan noch mal 4 stunden  fahrt zurück 

gruß brüderle


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

War am Samstag auf dem Dirkshorner Meer. Das einzigste was gnadenlos "gebissen" hat, war Grünzeug in allen Variationen. Ansonsten lief nix.  Glücklicherweise war ich nicht der einzige der mit leeren Händen wieder abgezogen ist. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.  Kann also nur noch besser werden.

Weisfisch/Kleinfisch ging allerdings ab wie die Luzie. Innerhalb von 30 Min war der Köfieimer voll.


----------



## krauthi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

bei uns läuft es im moment auch nicht besser   ich vermute mal das hängt auch  mit den häufigen wetterumschwüngen zusammen 


gruß frank


----------



## krauthis7 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

also wir fahren von 29 bis zum 31 wer intress hatt mitzufahren -mit boot -kann sich ja noch melden !?


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

am freitag morgen gehts los bericht folgt


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Na ja; Interesse hätte ich schon gehabt aber ein Boot ist leider nicht vorhanden und auf Alternativen ist keiner besonders eingegangen.
Deshalb kann ich Euch nur viel Spass wünschen, guten Fang und gutes Wetter.
Hinfahren werde ich dort auf alle Fälle mal in nächster Zeit.


----------



## krauthi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

vielen dank herbert

schade  das  es leider nicht so geklapt hat wie wir uns das vorgestellt hatten  
wir werden aufjedenfall  einen ausführlichen bericht mit fotos  machen  egal ob wir was fangen oder nicht 

und ganz alleinen sind wir ja da oben auch nicht  wedaufischer  mit sohn  werden uns ja mit einer reichlich gedackten tafel  dort oben empfangen ( abends grillen )
 also  für spaß und gute laune ist  gesorgt   das einzigste  was mir kopfschmerzen  bereitet ist das wetter dort oben ( dauerregen)
nun ja aber wir sind ja nicht aus zucker 


tot ziens


ps  wer lust hat  mal 4 tage mit nach De Vlietlanden  (hechtparadies)
schaut mal in den tread   ´´ in friesland auf hecht ´´


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

wir sind wieder zurück (total gefrustet#d )

nun ja aber erst mal von anfang an
abfahrt war bei mir so gegen 5.30 uhr und die 4 stunden fahrt vergingen eigendlich auch ganz gut und so kahmen wir dan so gegen 9.45 uhr in drikshron gut an und suchten erst dei VVV auf da wir ja noch die nötigen unterlagen haben mussten was sich im nachinein rausstellte das wir die garnicht benötigen dank unserer groten verguinning
also ab zum see der vom anblick her wieder ein genuss gewesen ist 
wir machten alles startklar und das boot konnte nun ab ins wasser rückwerts in die slippe und dan auf einmal rums 
was war passiert 
die slippe hat nach ca 50 cm wasser eine tiefe kante drinn so das der trailer dort 40 cm tief absackte toll radkasten verbogen und boot im wasser
nachdem wir herzlichst begrüßt worden sind von wedaufischer sind wir dan 11 stunden lang dort auf dem see rumgeschippert und haben wirklich alles ausprobiert was wir an köder mit hatten ( jerk´s wobbler popper köfi´s gummi´s usw ) aber nicht´s tat sich selbst auf dem echolot war kein fisch zu sehen wedaufischer der in der zwischenzeit auch mit seinem boot auf dem wasser gewesen ist konnte dan doch noch einen kleinen hecht auf wobbler überlisten und ich glaube das war der einzigste fisch der dort noch im wasser lebt 
was ist hier passiert mit dem schönen see ??
herbert erzählte uns dan nachher das der see vor zwei jahren von berufsfischern mit netzen abgefischt worden ist und der cormoran und co taten ihr restliches dazu
nach 11 stunden haben wir uns dazu entschlossen abzubrechen was mir besonders wegen wedaufischer und seiner frau leid tat da sie extra für uns grillfleisch besorgt hatten ( wollten ja heute dort grillen ) sorry herbert werde mich aber dankend bei dir revanchieren 
nun hieß es boot wieder aus dem wasser bekommen 
ohne wedaufischer´s hilfe hätten mein bruder und ich das boot niemals mehr aus dem wasser bekommen dank einem abschleppseil haben wir es dan doch geschaft und ich kann nun erst mal mein boot reparieren da es vorne etwas zerkratz worden ist beim ausslippen
wir sind dan so gegen 22 uhr wieder zurück richtung autobahn und ab so schirpol flughafen erwartete uns dan ein häftiges gewitter da sich dan bis eindhoven so drann hilte klatschregen ohne ende

sind dan glücklich so gegen 2.30 uhr wieder zu hause angekommen 


hiermit noch mal´s vielen dank an herbert und seiner frau 
und ich hoffe das es sich in den nächsten jahren dort wieder etwas ändert weil es sehr schade ist was dort mit dem see gemacht worden ist



gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Wirklich schade und erschreckend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

....und wieder ein Gewässer leer gefischt!!


----------



## Lachsy (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: bootstour nach dirkshorn unterhalb texel ???*

Mensch frank, du hast aber auch ein glück mit den slippen  |gr: 

Irgendwie kommt es ja einem so vor alls ob alle gewässer in NL leergefischt sind. In Roermond gerade diese blaualgen. Wir können alle nur hoffen das es besser wird, nur wann? 

mfg Lachsy


----------

